# 30 Rock - Winter Madness - 1/21/10



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have no idea what they were referring to when Jack said "there are 7 things missing..." and they looked at the camera. Anyone know? 

I always enjoy an episode when they tone down Tracy & Jenna. I forgot Jenna was even there until 10 minutes in.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cindy1230 said:


> I have no idea what they were referring to when Jack said "there are 7 things missing..." and they looked at the camera. Anyone know?
> 
> I always enjoy an episode when they tone down Tracy & Jenna. I forgot Jenna was even there until 10 minutes in.


I think that was a nod to the nerds who'd go and look for the seven things that are different from his temporary office and his regular office.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Ha Ha 
Bahstan people sound like idiots!
Way to counter the criticism that the humor is too sophisticated!


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think that was a nod to the nerds who'd go and look for the seven things that are different from his temporary office and his regular office.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


That makes sense. Just wanted to make sure they weren't referencing some old game show or something.


----------



## writdenied (Sep 2, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think that was a nod to the nerds who'd go and look for the seven things that are different from his temporary office and his regular office.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


I assumed from the peculiar camera angle and freeze-pose that it was a reference to another source. I'm guessing that there's some popular children's show that has a segment like "find the missing things" that works that way.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

there are all sorts of internet & bar video games that do the "find the different thing" thing.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think that was a nod to the nerds who'd go and look for the seven things that are different from his temporary office and his regular office.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Or it could be this.

http://www.nbc.com/30-rock/games/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I didn't get that camera angle either. If all they're doing is referencing that game on the NBC website, it seems like a pretty obscure thing. 

I agree with Cindy that the episodes with very minor stories for Tracy and Jenna are the best.

I loved when Kenneth and Cerie went to look at Nancy's house and Kenneth introduced her as Moronica.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I loved when Kenneth and Cerie went to look at Nancy's house and Kenneth introduced her as Moronica.


How did he put it-we are of disparaging levels of looks because I am a successful inventor!
Julianne Moore: "I was wuuunderriiinnn' "


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I forgot to ask about the dig about Subway. Sometimes I don't know if they are doing creative advertising but usually Liz looks at the camera and winks,.. or they genuinely are ragging on Subway? Because of Chuck? 

I read when they did that episode with Salma Hayek and the mcflurry,.. that mcdonalds was not a sponsor. Which I think is pretty funny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Cindy1230 said:


> or they genuinely are ragging on Subway? Because of Chuck?


They are genuinely ragging on Subway. Because it sucks.


----------



## Lashrito (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it was a reference to children's activity or puzzle books (like Highlights magazine you find in dentists' offices) that have pictures with "7 things wrong" or two side-by-side images with differences to spot. There'd be a banana hidden in a lamp base, or one chair with 4 legs while its counterpart had only 3. I'm pretty sure that was the joke.


----------



## Lashrito (Jan 25, 2010)

Cindy1230 said:


> I have no idea what they were referring to when Jack said "there are 7 things missing..." and they looked at the camera. Anyone know?
> 
> I always enjoy an episode when they tone down Tracy & Jenna. I forgot Jenna was even there until 10 minutes in.


I think it was a reference to children's activity or puzzle books (like Highlights magazine you find in dentists' offices) that have pictures with "7 things wrong" or two side-by-side images with differences to spot. There'd be a banana hidden in a lamp base, or one chair with 4 legs while its counterpart had only 3. I'm pretty sure that was the joke.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I liked how everyone on the sports show was named Sean :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I love how the hockey guys were beatin' up on people. Are they purposely exaggerating the Boston accent or is the actress really from Boston? It's so exaggerated that I can't understand half of what she's saying.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I love how the hockey guys were beatin' up on people. Are they purposely exaggerating the Boston accent or is the actress really from Boston? It's so exaggerated that I can't understand half of what she's saying.


I wonder if the censors would not allow them to give wedgies...that would have been too funny...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Are they purposely exaggerating the Boston accent or is the actress really from Boston?


Have you really never seen (or heard) Julianne Moore before?

She's putting on an over-the-top Boston accent.

(although, it's really not all that over-the-top. Some people over there really do talk like that.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I wonder if the censors would not allow them to give wedgies...that would have been too funny...


I thought I could see that Kenneth _was_ getting a wedgie from the guy behind him, and that Jonathan was about to get one when the scene ended.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> Have you really never seen (or heard) Julianne Moore before?
> 
> She's putting on an over-the-top Boston accent.
> 
> (although, it's really not all that over-the-top. Some people over there really do talk like that.)


I probably have seen her, but she doesn't look at all familiar and I couldn't tell you in what.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I probably have seen her, but she doesn't look at all familiar and I couldn't tell you in what.


The first movie I think of when I think of her is Boogie Nights.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> The first movie I think of when I think of her is Boogie Nights.


I'm assuming she wasn't roller girl 

She's just not famous enough for me to know her just by name or face. I'm bad when it comes to actresses or actors anyway. The mega stars I know alright, but the next tier, forget it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I'm assuming she wasn't roller girl
> 
> She's just not famous enough for me to know her just by name or face. I'm bad when it comes to actresses or actors anyway. The mega stars I know alright, but the next tier, forget it.


the funny part about your post is that she's making a start guest appearance so the assumption IS that she is famous enough to draw new viewers and everyone would recognize her!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> the funny part about your post is that she's making a start guest appearance so the assumption IS that she is famous enough to draw new viewers and everyone would recognize her!


Which is interesting (but maybe I missed it), in that I don't recall once them advertising her being a guest star on the show. So maybe they DON'T feel her name alone is going to draw fans. I DO remember them pushing Selma Hayak when she was on last year. (and I have to admit mixing HER up with Penelope Cruz!!)


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I DO remember them pushing Selma Hayak when she was on last year. (and I have to admit mixing HER up with Penelope Cruz!!)


Wow... I would pay for the night vision version of that...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Lashrito said:


> I think it was a reference to children's activity or puzzle books (like Highlights magazine you find in dentists' offices) that have pictures with "7 things wrong" or two side-by-side images with differences to spot. There'd be a banana hidden in a lamp base, or one chair with 4 legs while its counterpart had only 3. I'm pretty sure that was the joke.


I don't know the name of it, but it at least *used* to be a feature syndicated for newspaper comics. (Though once a week I think.)

Though about the only way I'd find all of them, even as a little kid, was simply to look from one to the other quickly... i.e. I though that trick was obvious to anybody.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Magister said:


> Wow... I would pay for the night vision version of that...


Weren't they in a movie together? Two Mexican women, one rich and one poor become outlaws? The movie was pretty bad, but the eye candy was REALLY good.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

busyba said:


> Have you really never seen (or heard) Julianne Moore before?
> 
> She's putting on an over-the-top Boston accent.
> 
> (although, it's really not all that over-the-top. Some people over there really do talk like that.)


She's putting on a Boston accent, but it's one of the worst ones ever. She gets almost everything wrong. The only things she gets right are the easy ones, like "wicked retahded", but anyone can do that.

She's supposed to be from Southie but she's really doing a mix of Revere and the Kennedys with some other unidentifiable accent thrown in. I grew up in Boston and hung out all over the city, including Southie. She doesn't sound like anyone I ever knew.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> I don't know the name of it, but it at least *used* to be a feature syndicated for newspaper comics. (Though once a week I think.)


_Slylock Fox_ - I think there's a daily version as well, but the Sunday ones almost always have the "find the six differences" puzzle. The _Washington Post_ site carries the strip online.

-- Don


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> She's putting on a Boston accent, but it's one of the worst ones ever. She gets almost everything wrong. The only things she gets right are the easy ones, like "wicked retahded", but anyone can do that.
> 
> She's supposed to be from Southie but she's really doing a mix of Revere and the Kennedys with some other unidentifiable accent thrown in. I grew up in Boston and hung out all over the city, including Southie. She doesn't sound like anyone I ever knew.


She's doing a caricature of a Boston accent. Accuracy doesn't matter.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I love how the hockey guys were beatin' up on people. Are they purposely exaggerating the Boston accent or is the actress really from Boston? It's so exaggerated that I can't understand half of what she's saying.


One of those guys works at my small company (the one on the left). In fact I saw him in the lunch room today. I guess it was considered being an extra, but got some decent screen time. I'll have to ask him how he got the gig.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> _Slylock Fox_ - I think there's a daily version as well, but the Sunday ones almost always have the "find the six differences" puzzle. The _Washington Post_ site carries the strip online.


Nope, I've never heard of that, plus Wikipedia says it started in 1987. I definitely remember seeing this type of puzzle in the Sunday paper before 1987.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> _Slylock Fox_ - I think there's a daily version as well, but the Sunday ones almost always have the "find the six differences" puzzle. The _Washington Post_ site carries the strip online.





mattack said:


> Nope, I've never heard of that, plus Wikipedia says it started in 1987. I definitely remember seeing this type of puzzle in the Sunday paper before 1987.


Maybe Hocus Focus?

But the camera angle isn't consistent with that. And they're only 6 differences. Can't find them in Wikipedia, but they are findable on google.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Mars Rocket said:


> She's doing a caricature of a Boston accent. Accuracy doesn't matter.


A caricature has to start with a recognizable base and build on it. Nothing in the accent she is doing is a Boston accent. She is getting it totally wrong.

Ben Affleck's Boston accent in Good Will Hunting was an unintentional caricature (he's from Cambridge - they talk good there, so he has never had a Boston accent, though he likes to pretend sometimes that he does). Julianne Moore's is just a terrible attempt at a Boston accent. She is not going over the top - she is just missing completely.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> Maybe Hocus Focus?


That looks much closer to what I remember.. that's probably it. I remember it in the Sunday color comics, along with comics of course and hints from helouise.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

wouldworker said:


> A caricature has to start with a recognizable base and build on it. Nothing in the accent she is doing is a Boston accent. She is getting it totally wrong.
> 
> Ben Affleck's Boston accent in Good Will Hunting was an unintentional caricature (he's from Cambridge - they talk good there, so he has never had a Boston accent, though he likes to pretend sometimes that he does). Julianne Moore's is just a terrible attempt at a Boston accent. She is not going over the top - she is just missing completely.



I think you're missing the point and taking it waaaay too seriously. It's an absurdest comedy. I recognize it as a "funny" Boston accent, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Mars Rocket said:


> It's an absurdest comedy.


I've seen more absurder comedies than this one.


----------

